# help 8' or 10' snow pusher box



## cricket (Jul 23, 2005)

I have condo complex 60 driveways 4 streets and club house to plow.I'm using right know two trucks and I have cat 262c with out snow pusher box. what you guys think what is better to get 8' or 10' box. does 8' is going to be small or 10' to big
thanks


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

go in the middle and get a 9


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

use a blade or a box that you can back drag with if your doin the drives with the ss but other than that an 8 foot should be fine


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2005)

thank you guys


----------



## JoeBradley10 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Consider a Light Material Bucket*

Cricket - I bought an 9' Protec snowpusher for my Bobcat 250S. I didn't work well for me at all. I sold it and bought a 96" light material bucket from Bobcat and it works great.

There were a few reasons the pusher didn't work for me:
1) I need to be able to go around corners - I could go straight just fine but as soon as I tried to turn I would loose traction if I was pushing a decent amount of snow. This may have been because I was running normal skid steer tires and not snows. I think the bucket works better because it takes the friction away from the snow you're pushing and the pavement.

2) I need to pile the snow - The pusher doesn't pile the snow very well but the bucket can stack it 10' high. My 250 hasn't had a problem lifting a full bucket of wet snow.

3) I need to scrape down to the pavement. My parking lot has usually been driven over by the time I get to plowing it and the pusher would just ride on top of the packed snow. The bucker scrapes it clean. The disadvantage is that the bucket will catch edges and lips while the pusher's rubber blade absorbs those things much better. Although I've heard of some people mounting a plastic or rubber scraping blade on their bucket to help with this problem.

If you don't have to turn or stack snow and have good snow tires, a pusher might work for you. I've found the bucket pushes almost as much snow and is more versatile. I can also use it in the summer for mulch and other light materials.

I hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I also do a fair amount of condo drives, So I bought a 8 ft pusher this year and after using it for two storms, I am ready to sell it. With the rubber edge ,it just does not clean as good as I would like, I am going to look at a plow with wings. Also , Snow Wolf has a plow that has a box attachment with it so you can plow or push, it is pretty slick.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

i have a 10' for sale 2500 if your interested it's brand new used once last year


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

sorry i didn't read well nough into your post, my box is for a back hoe/loader not ss. disregard


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I will sell mine for 1800.00 comes with a pullback.


----------



## cricket (Jul 23, 2005)

thank you guys for infos.
I got pro-tech 8' with pullback kit.I'm not 100% happy with box but does the job. I have 30h on the rubber and have to adjust 1/4 " higher than shoes so cleans better.


----------

